# Canon Powershot G15 problem - LCD is off while shooting, exposure compensation not...



## sethwotten

Hi folks,

I've been experimenting with my new G15 over the last few weeks. I was using the LCD screen to frame most of my pics while shooting. I recently changed a bunch of settings on it...for example....increasing the brightness of the LCD screen. Although I do not recall making any changes to intentionally turn off the LCD screen while shooting still shots, it has stopped displaying! It still displays the image being captured while in video modes, while also allowing me to view all of the menus, but it doesn't display while shooting stills. Is there some setting that I may have changed to turn it off? I couldn't find anything related to this in the instruction manual. Is there anyone that can help?

Also, the exposure compensation dial is having absolutely no effect on the image taken. It all looks identically exposed, whether taken at 0, -3, or +3. Anyone else having this problem? Is there something special that I need to do to activate it?

I'm pretty tech savvy and well versed with Canon cameras. I used to own a G12, and have owned a few of the Rebels. So, I am now considering that my camera is messed up in some way. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I have another week or so to return it under the in-store warranty. But, I'm hoping that there are easy fixes to these problems.


----------



## bratkinson

I'm going to take a shot and say it's a firmware 'bug' in the G15. 

While my last G camera was a G-5 that I think I simply wore out, my latest, and greatest, 5D mark iii surprised me with a 'bug' when it 'decided' to not auto focus unless it was in "A" or "P" modes. I tried EVERYTHING I could find in the 20+ menu screens of settings that even remotely dealt with AF. I even tried removing the batteries (gripped) for a couple of hours, all without success.

The 'fix' turned out to be the menu option 'reset all to factory settings'. I can only surmise that some combination of settings, perhaps not dealing with autofocus, caused my problems. I suspect it's some kind of oddball combination you are experiencing in the G-15 as well. So, it may be worth a try. Just remember to write down or memorize the settings you have in the camera before you do the 'reset all' option.


----------



## TCampbell

Press the "Disp" button (the bottom portion of the wheel) a few times.  That cycles through a few different displays on the rear LCD and one of the modes is to switch the LCD off when shooting.


----------



## WeatherlyR

Tim, I just wanted to say I tested your advice on the G15, Display Off mode. 
I've had this happen to me twice, once this afternoon and would never have guessed I pressed the display button. I had just changed ISO and Exp override. 
That said, I took your advice and cycled Disp and that resolved the issue. 
I have been successful using Reset but I'm glad to know the reason for the camera behavior.


----------



## goodguy

Glad you got this issue resolved, I own the G15, most of the time my wife uses it, its a fantastic little camera!!!
I love how well its made and how good it feels in the hand.


----------



## soufiej

The newest cameras and, IMO, most especially those intending to be fool proof while appealing to a rather wide buyer group, have become rather complex and are quite easy to fool most users.  One compliant I have with my newest camera would be that one button doesn't always accomplish the same result.  Depending on other settings that one button might be doing this or it might be doing that.  Customized shooting modes do simplify much of this but, of course, you have to get to the point you know the camera well enough to build the custom settings.  Shortcut buttons can be extremely useful if you know how to apply them.  

IMO changing "a bunch of settings" all at once is likely to spell at least impending disaster until you really understand what you've done by changing just one.  Though you're tech savvy, dealing with camera menus is still a mess in many cases.  You might want to photocopy the section of the manual which gives the "Function and Menus Table" for quick reference.  Or you might want to carry one of these cheat sheets with you for at least the learning curve period of new camera ownership; PhotoBert Canon PowerShot G15 CheatSheet laminated short version instruction manual for Canon G15 Bert Sirkin 9780983451525 Amazon.com Books


----------



## kingsgraphic

sethwotten said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been experimenting with my new G15 over the last few weeks. I was using the LCD screen to frame most of my pics while shooting. I recently changed a bunch of settings on it...for example....increasing the brightness of the LCD screen. Although I do not recall making any changes to intentionally turn off the LCD screen while shooting still shots, it has stopped displaying! It still displays the image being captured while in video modes, while also allowing me to view all of the menus, but it doesn't display while shooting stills. Is there some setting that I may have changed to turn it off? I couldn't find anything related to this in the instruction manual. Is there anyone that can help?
> 
> This thread is quite old now but I guess there are thousands of G15's out there.
> The display can get turned-off by pressing the bottom segment of the command dial. It's marked DISP.
> Also in the menu system there is a CUSTOM DISPLAY option which, by ticking boxes, allows grid lines or info options to appear in each of the switched display modes (by multiple presses of DISP.). The third mode is no image - blank screen - if like me you like to use the optical viewfinder most of the time.
> What I find odd is that, if you have all info options on, you always get the video time and resolution option showing, even when taking stills. Can be distracting.


----------

